# Job offer Saudi



## omobana (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi,

I just got a short term contract in Saudi as a Feild Service Engineer. The company is offering $3000 take home. Short term (3 Months)

Accomodation, food and transportation is covered by the company. No medical insurance.


Just wondering is this a good deal


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

3000$ a week/month/3months????? If it is month, then ??? If is for the period, horrible, say no. Not worth it at all!!! No matter how you look at it!

I can make that in the usa so would not be worth it to me but maybe it is good for you.


----------



## Annakin (Jun 3, 2011)

My partner and I have been offered jobs in Muscat. We've heard lots of rumours as to social rules and laws. Are they true and are their others we should be aware of? We've been advised that we can't share a car together or live together as we are not married? Is this true? In my new job,I will be above several local men, will I have many problems in the work place?

Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## omobana (Jun 1, 2011)

*reponse*

It is actually $25 an hour. The company covers accomodation, transportation and food . No medical benefit.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Annakin said:


> My partner and I have been offered jobs in Muscat. We've heard lots of rumours as to social rules and laws. Are they true and are their others we should be aware of? We've been advised that we can't share a car together or live together as we are not married? Is this true? In my new job,I will be above several local men, will I have many problems in the work place?
> 
> Any advice is greatly appreciated!


You will be fine. Can drive together as they do not tend to pull over people to check marriage certificates. Some may live together but do so illegally. I am not willing to take that risk but maybe you are a braver soul then me. People do it though and usually have no issues. 

You shouldnt have any issues but it is more conservative and not alot of women tend to work there (that are from there at least). Always be respectful and learn the culture. If you are not familiar with islam, suggest reading up on that quite a bit.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

omobana said:


> It is actually $25 an hour. The company covers accomodation, transportation and food . No medical benefit.


Saudi is a harsh environment. Most western people go there because they are making MONEY because it is such a difficult environment to deal with. If for you that is enough, then it is.It will give you an experience and also you would then decide if it is or isnt something you want to do again in the future. And you only have to deal with it three months  It is really up to you if you think the salary is good enough. Are you going to be working with locals or is it an expat company? That also would make a difference.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Personally I would not work in Saudi for that amount, it seems a bit miserly.


----------



## jrp928 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ask for details, pics of the accomodation, and make plain if its not as shown, or not acceptable, you will quit on the spot. Is that $3k for 3 months, or $3k/mo? Only the latter would be acceptable, especially for a short term, IMHO. 
jrp


----------

